# Does the car change up by itself in manual mode



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

Did something stupid today.... Thought I was in Auto transmission (showing off leaving a porker workshop) gunned it and when I looked down I was in 4th gear manual mode!! Possible or am I losing the plot?

Anti stall in reverse! Is my car that clever that it not only has a limiter but will take me through the gears in my pursuit of blowing up the engine


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes it does


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

white gtr 35 said:


> Did something stupid today.... Thought I was in Auto transmission (showing off leaving a porker workshop) gunned it and when I looked down I was in 4th gear manual mode!! Possible or am I losing the plot?
> 
> Anti stall in reverse! Is my car that clever that it not only has a limiter but will take me through the gears in my pursuit of blowing up the engine


It will change up automatically unless the transmission is in R mode.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Robbie J said:


> yes it does


Robbie not quite true..

only does it when gear change position is in "normal "setting !!!
if you put into race mode (red light on the left hand toggle switch) 
IT DOES NOT and will hit cut

i'm sure you knew that lol

kk


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

SVM said:


> Robbie not quite true..
> 
> only does it when gear change position is in "normal "setting !!!
> if you put into race mode (red light on the left hand toggle switch)
> ...


Yep, did that at the recent Wing & Wheels event when up against a nice 427 AC Cobra, she just died and I thought "oh shit" I broken her, it was then I noticed and threw it into Auto the Cobra pulled level and then I was away and I mean away !!! When we came back into the "pits" the guy just looked and said "that thing is just far too fast” LOL


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

he said it did it so i said yes it does...


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Given how quickly these things get away it's pretty handy - certainly better than bouncing off the limiter. IMHO it should do it in race mode too....


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

That was my only real gripe on a test drive of an MY11 was it didn't change up when in auto mode after selecting a gear manually on the paddle although I was probably in race mode at the time.

I was in auto, flipped the paddle for the downchange and it stayed in that gear and wouldn't change up. If you're in Auto mode it should stay in auto mode and only let you overide the auto for that upshift/downshift then default back to auto imho. Just to clarify, had I been in normal mode Auto and downshifted on the paddle, it should then immediately default back into auto and therefore change up itself?

Cheers
Nito


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

NITO said:


> That was my only real gripe on a test drive of an MY11 was it didn't change up when in auto mode after selecting a gear manually on the paddle although I was probably in race mode at the time.
> 
> I was in auto, flipped the paddle for the downchange and it stayed in that gear and wouldn't change up. If you're in Auto mode it should stay in auto mode and only let you overide the auto for that upshift/downshift then default back to auto imho. Just to clarify, had I been in normal mode Auto and downshifted on the paddle, it should then immediately default back into auto and therefore change up itself?
> 
> ...


No, it stays in manual mode... BUT when not in race mode it shifts up automatically if it gets close to the limiter. So:

Normal mode auto -> flick paddle -> normal mode manual ... auto upshift but NO auto downshift

Race auto -> flick paddle -> race manual ... no auto shift at all.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi Sidepipe,

Thanks for that, one more question then;

"Normal mode auto -> flick paddle -> normal mode manual ... auto upshift but NO auto downshift"

What about after there has been an auto upshift following a manual downshift, is it then auto as normal when you slow down or do you need to keep manual downshifting to avoid say trundling along in 4th gear.

Thanks
Nito


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

NITO said:


> What about after there has been an auto upshift following a manual downshift, is it then auto as normal when you slow down or *do you need to keep manual downshifting to avoid say trundling along in 4th gear*.


To clarify...

_Whenever you place the tranny in manual (pulling paddle or pushing gearstick to the side) it remains in manual until you push the gearstick again._

and 

*Car always downshifts as your speed decreases, reagrdless of tranny switch position (e.g R-mode or normal) and regardless of AUTO or Manual mode.*


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Is it just me that feels when the gearlever is in auto, the paddle should only overide that gearchange then default back immediately to full auto? 

If you wanted it to go into manual surely you'd put the gearlever in manual mode in the first place?!

Cheers again.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

NITO said:


> Is it just me that feels when the gearlever is in auto, the paddle should only overide that gearchange then default back immediately to full auto?



But if it did that and you changed gear it would immediatly change it back....

In practice first pull of the paddles, when in Auto, changes the car to Manual, then subsequent pulls change gear. I would actually prefer it if the first pull both changed to manual & changed gear.


Rich


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

NITO said:


> Is it just me that feels when the gearlever is in auto, the paddle should only overide that gearchange then default back immediately to full auto?
> 
> If you wanted it to go into manual surely you'd put the gearlever in manual mode in the first place?!
> 
> Cheers again.


There isn't an "auto" or "manual" position for the gearlever!
It's just a sprung switch that toggles between A and M on the display.

I find it more annoying that a pull of the paddle in Auto does not change gear, but just switches it to Manual, requiring a second pull to get the desired gearchange...


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Rich-GT said:


> But if it did that and you changed gear it would immediatly change it back....
> 
> In practice first pull of the paddles, when in Auto, changes the car to Manual, then subsequent pulls change gear. I would actually prefer it if the first pull both changed to manual & changed gear.
> 
> ...


+1....that would be much better.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

NITO said:


> Is it just me that feels when the gearlever is in auto, the paddle should only overide that gearchange then default back immediately to full auto?
> 
> If you wanted it to go into manual surely you'd put the gearlever in manual mode in the first place?!
> 
> Cheers again.


But it only changes gear for you ( in manual mode ) at the extremes, and you can disable the upshift by using race. As has been said, it also shifts down by itself, but only when you're virtually at a stand still.

I'd also prefer it to change gear on the first pull when in auto mode, but I hardly ever use auto so not really an issue for me.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I think David and i have had this discussion over the past 2 years 
One pull to put into manual means you a) dont need to take hands off wheel to get into manual and b) you can set up the car to hold a gear in anticipation of overtaking. 
If it changed with one pull i guess it would be nice as you'd be normal going down a gear since in Auto it will probably be in 6th, but i still like it the way it is.

Can't wait to get the Nis006 so it stays in Race mode when going between Auto and Manual though

NITO - you're describing what happened in my old 335D and yeh i agree it was pretty handy for overtaking. But in the GTR i prefer it stay in manual and require me to push the gearstick to go back to Auto


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I can only comment from my test drive, If I owned one I guess I'd just get used to it, but coming from an auto daily driver I'm always using the gears to down shift for engine braking.

It just didn't feel intuitive to downshift on the paddle in auto to then find it has stayed in manual mode and you're bouncing off the limiter. But if normal mode means it'll upshift automatically then that's fine, guess I was in race at the time. I found myself keep having to knock the gearstick back to auto after every downshift. 

I guess when you get used to it most of you drive off the paddles in manual. There's an awful lot to take in on your first test drive hence why I was trying to keep it in auto!!

Cheers
Nito


----------

